# Bộ tách trà sứ phù hợp từng phong cách gia đình



## gomsubaokhanh (5/10/21)

Một bộ tách trà sứ kết hợp hài hòa và đồng điệu theo phong cách kiến trúc sẽ góp phần kiến tạo nên không gian sang trọng và đẳng cấp.

Nếu chưa lựa chọn được bộ trà sứ ưng ý, tham khảo ngay những gợi ý lựa chọn bộ tách trà sứ cao cấp cho từng kiến trúc không gian khác nhau dưới đây.

Bộ tách trà sứ cho phong cách Châu u cổ điển

Những đặc trưng trong nội thất của phong cách Châu u cổ điển ta có thể thấy như những đồ trang trí quý giá, nội thất có hình khối, viền hoa văn đặc biệt, những đường nét trang trí đầy kiểu cách.

Những mái vòm, họa tiết đắp nổi với cửa sổ lớn, đồ nội thất hình chữ nhật, lò sưởi cẩm thạch và những bức điêu khắc cầu kỳ là những đặc điểm dễ dàng nhận thấy của phong cách này.

Sự phối màu pastel nhẹ nhàng, kiến trúc cầu kỳ đem đến một cảm giác sang trọng, đắt tiền và đậm chất hoàng gia. Chủ nhân hay những người yêu phong cách này có gu thẩm mỹ rất tinh tế, hoặc có niềm đam mê với những vẻ đẹp văn hóa truyền thống lâu đời, kén thị hiếu đại chúng.




Nếu lựa chọn trà cụ cho không gian này, đó phải là những bộ tách trà sứ cao cấp nhất với sự tinh xảo trong thiết kế. Các đường nét hoa văn và họa tiết uyển chuyển, thời thượng phù hợp với không gian sang trọng vốn có.

Bạn nên chọn những bộ tách trà sứ có màu sắc tương đồng với màu sắc chủ đạo của nội thất. Hãy dành sự ưu tiên cho những bộ ấm trà có sắc kim loại như vàng bạc, ánh đồng… để hòa hợp được với đẳng cấp của toàn bộ căn phòng.

Bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng Phú Quý Cát Tường được tô điểm với đường kẻ chỉ vàng mảnh nhưng tinh tế. Sắc men trắng phù hợp với mọi không gian. Bộ tách trà sứ có thiết kế sang trọng với tay viền vàng toàn bộ.

Hiệu ứng men sứ trắng ngọc cùng với ánh vàng của kim loại tạo nên cảm giác xa xỉ, đắt tiền và đồng thời khiến bộ ấm chén không bị khập khiễng với không gian chủ đạo.

Lớp men sứ tựa ngọc cẩm thạch của bộ tách trà sứ cao cấp sẽ là điểm nhấn của mọi bàn trà.

Bộ tách trà sứ cho phong cách Á Đông
Những không gian thuộc kiểu phong cách kiến trúc Á Đông thường có màu sắc nhã nhặn. Thay vào đó là sự nổi bật của nội thất để làm thành điểm nhấn của cả căn phòng. Những chi tiết nhỏ như họa tiết hoa văn được chú ý kĩ càng.

Các chất liệu được sử dụng tự nhiên, gần gũi với đời sống người Á Đông nên tạo cảm giác nhã nhặn, gần gũi với thiên nhiên.

Đặc biệt, bàn trà người phương Đông có đặc trưng là bàn trà thấp, cùng với những chiếc nệm con. Khi thưởng trà, bạn ngồi trực tiếp trên sàn hoặc có thể trải chiếu.

Nếu nhà bạn thuộc phong cách này, bạn có thể tham khảo các bộ tách trà sứ cao cấp có chất liệu từ đất tử sa hoặc hồng sa. Dòng ấm chén này mang vẻ mộc mạc nhưng đầy tinh tế nhờ những đường chạm khắc kỳ công.


>>> Xem thêm: Gợi ý chọn bộ tách trà sứ phù hợp với từng kiểu kiến trúc (P1)


----------

